# Wife went crazy with vacuum.



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

My wife decided to take the vacuum to my Turkey tail the other day. Well, some of the feathers look a little messed up and mashed down now. Is ther any way to bring these feathers back to their original shape?


----------



## Nikki (Aug 29, 2006)

I heard if you steam them and work them while they are moist it will bring them back to shape


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

:evilsmile Woman are unreal sometimes.Mine is the same once she starts no stopping her . I have a friend that will know what to do.Will post a bit later today.PS that with your bird not your WIFE:lol: Mich


----------



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

Nikki said:


> I heard if you steam them and work them while they are moist it will bring them back to shape


The turkey tail......or the wife ????? :lol: :evilsmile :lol: :evilsmile


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

Hard to say without seeing the mount.

Most feathers should tuck back into place, a few just need some stroking, and some should be pulled.


----------



## elvis (Sep 13, 2006)

Ebowhunter said:


> , a few just need some stroking, and some should be pulled.


the turkey tail or the wife?


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

Both, duhh.


----------

